

U.S.: 'Extreme' Disappointment in Russia's Asylum for Snowden - lettergram
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323681904578641610474568782.html?mod=WSJ_GoogleNews&mod=igoogle_wsj_gadgv1

======
DerpObvious
I have a tough time taking moralizing about the rule of law from an
administration (likely illegally) massively spying on their civilians while
firing missiles at cafes from remotely operated vehicles, following an
administration that did the same things, but also got caught kidnapping and
torturing people.

Clean house, then whine about how dirty other people are.

